
Ask HN: Open source projects needing issue triage / docs support? - cubecul
As someone with a CS education but little interest &#x2F; background in code, I&#x27;m interested in helping open source projects organize their nasty issue landscapes and improve the user friendliness of their docs.<p>I also think there are more than a few people on HN looking to contribute to open source but wanting to start small instead of diving in with PRs.<p>Do you have a project that needs issue triage or docs support?
======
MaxLeiter
Not sure if it's what you're looking for, but
[https://github.com/thelounge/lounge](https://github.com/thelounge/lounge) has
docs spread around on the wiki and website, and neither are very well done.

